# Looking for a RDA



## herb1 (8/8/16)

Hey y'all,

Bought me a Crius a while back, and it was dead easy to build on, simple to maintain and not too much fuss to get flava out of...

...now, I'm looking to enter the dripping world but looking for a dripper that is just as easy and simple to operate on? Basically, the Crius-version of a dripper lol

Any suggestions?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (8/8/16)

hey. 

In my opinion, you cant go wrong with a velocity RDA. alternatively, any rda with a velocity style deck.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (8/8/16)

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/velocity-v2-rda-clone-735?category=92

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (8/8/16)

How much do you want to spend? I can recommend the Tsunami, thing is just simply amazing

http://www.vapeking.co.za/tsunami-rda-by-geek-vape.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Modulas (8/8/16)

+1 on the Tsunami.
Dead easy to build on!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/8/16)

In my opinion, most RDA's are super easy to build on.
Especially if you go for a 24mm or larger RDA.

The Tsunami is very popular. If you have the cash, The Goon or Petri RDA's look amazing and easy to build on and their flavour is apparently really great!
I have an Aeolus which I love. The Sapor is apparently fantastic too.

I see a lot more attention on the RDTA's as opposed to just a straight up RDA. Something to consider perhaps? Heck, you can even go for something like the Oumier Gragas which can be used as an RDTA or a normal RDA:
http://oumiervape.com/gragas-rdta-p00020p1.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/8/16)

Jay-Bo has come up with his new Cylin tank that fits onto the top of the Indestructible RDA to turn it into an RDTA. It also apparently fits onto his other atomisers.

Edit: although, having looked at a couple of reviews, this tank doesn't seem to be going down well. Everybody rushing to beat today's FDA deadline, I guess.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (10/8/16)

OK, I took the advice above and got myself a Velocity Mini by Tobeco. It would be a clone except that Velocity don't make a mini. So consider it an extension of the, ahem, budget Tobeco Velocity line. And, at just two hundred bucks, it's actually pretty darn good. I just received it in vape mail now and popped in dual kanthal coils, 8 wraps @3mm ID, for a resistance of around 0.6Ω. With both the direct (slots) and indirect (holes) airflow open, it produces decent clouds but is too airy for me. So I shut off the indirect airholes and just left the slots open about half-way. That gives me a slightly restrictive draw, about like the Avo with the airflow half open. I prefer a cooler vape so I'm running it at 45W.

Although it's a mini and looks great on the Pico, the deck is a surprisingly decent size and very easy to build on. It comes with a wide-bore delrin drip tip, a 510 drip tip adaptor and even a spare hollow positive pin for squonking. And then the usual hex key, O-rings and grub screws. If the grub screws hold out (the big issue on many clones), it'll be really good value for money. If anyone is looking for a cheap-n-easy first RDA to experiment with dripping, I can recommend it.

Dripping isn't really my thing but I thought what the heck, I have to try everything. I quite like this. And, as the reviewers say, everybody needs to have a Velocity at some point. So now I've got one, albeit a clone. What can I say, I'm a fashion slut.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## moolies86 (10/8/16)

I have to second @Caveman on the tsunami,was my first RDA and it was extremely easy to get it up and running


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/16)

My first RDA was the Igo-L, don't get the Igo-L 

+1 on the Velocity (v2) RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/8/16)

@herb I'd suggest you do research on various rdas and see what it is you want out of if.. some rdas ie phenotype and doge etc is build for cloud chasing. . Then u have the goon and twisted messes etc which are for flavour but also has some very decent airflow so u can flava and cloud chase.. then u get full on flava rdta like the avo24 ,limitless and moonshot etc .. so yes there is a variety and each has a diferent output

But most of all.. no matter what one u choose.. take into account that's it's nt just the rda.. but the build matters more actually because I bort a clone Doge which is a competition cloud chaser and I built it for flava and it produced some good flava 

So again I say it's more about the build and also velocity style deck like crius is just easy to build on.. but it's nt the best. . So don't just settle for easy

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Caramia (11/8/16)

jsplayn said:


> @herb I'd suggest you do research on various rdas and see what it is you want out of if.. some rdas ie phenotype and doge etc is build for cloud chasing. . Then u have the goon and twisted messes etc which are for flavour but also has some very decent airflow so u can flava and cloud chase.. then u get full on flava rdta like the avo24 ,limitless and moonshot etc .. so yes there is a variety and each has a diferent output
> 
> But most of all.. no matter what one u choose.. take into account that's it's nt just the rda.. but the build matters more actually because I bort a clone Doge which is a competition cloud chaser and I built it for flava and it produced some good flava
> 
> ...


*flavOUR

But I do agree on the Velocity, I just loved it from the start, easy, and good flavour and even clouds


----------



## herb1 (11/8/16)

Thx guys...took the plunge and bought the Tsunami, simple but effective

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/8/16)

Bottom airflow in tsunami kills off flava

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## herb1 (11/8/16)

jsplayn said:


> Bottom airflow in tsunami kills off flava


wot u suggest then? looking for easy to build on, decent clouds (not mega-big) and great flava


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/8/16)

Messes v1 or 2.. authentic or clone.. phenotype with reduced air also good.. basically rdas with side airflow and nt bottom is good for flava

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Switchy (11/8/16)

jsplayn said:


> Messes v1 or 2.. authentic or clone.. phenotype with reduced air also good.. basically rdas with side airflow and nt bottom is good for flava
> 
> JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


To be honest, I prefer my Tsunami over my Wotofo lush for flavour.


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/8/16)

Depends on build also

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Switchy (11/8/16)

Most definitely it depends on build. I would say flavour is 85% build and 15% atty.


----------



## Tai (11/8/16)

What coils were you building on Crius and at what wattage did you run it? At around 40-45W with similar amount of airflow as crius and insane flavour - i would highly recommend the Aeolus lite. Higher watts ie -60-70, for me, the Phenotype L is just amazing running at half airflow. Not an all dayer, but its awesome


----------



## herb1 (11/8/16)

26ga Kanthal @ 2.5mm coils, 7 turns
max 35W


----------



## Tai (11/8/16)

Aeolus !!!


----------



## RichJB (12/8/16)

Oh, FFS, I knew there was a reason that nature was keeping me away from dripping.

*ahem* *RichJB's Guide to the Exciting World of Dripping
*
What you will need is:

1) A Pico mod with a Velocity Mini, an undeniably cute couple, on the desk in front of you
2) A 50ml witch's hat plastic bottle containing about 25ml of Peppermint juice next to the Pico
3) A studied frown of concentration on your face as you cruise the Classifieds in the vain hope that somebody will be selling an H-Priv for R300, batteries and delivery included

Now this is the important bit and must be followed faithfully, step by step:

4) Pick up the witch's hat bottle and unscrew the cap
5) Turn the bottle upside down over your Velocity/Pico combo in readiness to drip
6) Realise, that vital .2 of a second too late, that you are holding not the bottle cap in your left hand, but the bottle cap AND the nozzle
7) Shriek in anguish and sprint to the kitchen to fetch paper towels
8) Unscrew with shaking hands the dripper and battery from the mod
9) Blub like a baby as you wipe down The Precious and pat its sodden little head to comfort it
10) Stab at the fire button with increasing panic as the mod screen stays black
11) Realise with blazing-cheeked humiliation that trying to five-click start a mod without a battery in it is almost as brain-dead as upending a 25ml bottle of juice over it
12) Weep with relief when you re-insert the battery and everything works as normal
13) Go back to your RTA until your IQ improves enough to drip

Luckily it was a pretty skanky juice. It was a bottle of 18mg Peppermint that I bought ages ago when I was still on a cig-alike. So I'd diluted it down to 6mg and was just vaping it off because I'm too Scottish to throw it out. But now it's down to 5ml, yay, so I can start with my Clyrolinx and FA DIY juices sooner. So you see, it's true what they say: everything happens for a reason, and it all works out for the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

